# bei Webserver ist Fehlerbericht über PHP aus



## Gunah (30. August 2007)

moin...

wir haben hier einen openSUSE 10.1 Server und bei PHP Fehler wird nur eine Weise seite angezeigt... welchen Parameter in der php.ini muss ich ändern, damit die Fehler meldungen angezeigt werden...
selbst damit werden die nicht angezeigt, is das Script aber Fehlerfrei lüppt alles...
http://de3.php.net/error_reporting

MfG Gunah

PS:// absicht das es in diesem Bereich gepostet hat, weil is ja eher config sache als Programmieren


----------



## Gumbo (30. August 2007)

Die Konfigurationsoption lautet display_errors. Dies würde ich jedoch nur bei der Entwicklung einschalten und im Produktivsystem deaktivieren und die Fehler in einer Log-Datei protokollieren.


----------

